# Friday...Yeh That Sh!t Cray!!!



## CaptHarry

Fell onto a huge school of bulls and jacks early in the day. Had an angry sick eat on a chartreuse toad fly. Angler error brought shame to the boat, but I tried to recover some by calling others in, only to lose the school.:thumbdown:
Hit some wrecks, ran the beaches, burned some gas outta the tank, caught some bobos. Still a good day:thumbsup:
Be sure to watch in HD, so you can see the orange pumpkins swimming past

http://vimeo.com/49948222


L8, Harry


----------



## 60hertz

Cool video!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I love that shit! Looks like you had a blast making the video. Keep Ballin'!! 
LoL. O*D*W :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry

Thanks yall!
L8, Harry


----------



## ldw

Cool video. What fly are you using? I chased them out of destin pass Saturday with a sinking tip and a green /white clouser.


----------



## CaptHarry

I actually had the wrong flys with me:thumbdown: The ones I had were a touch too big, and tough to get a bite. Worse part, there was a half dozen or so tied up and on the bench at home
The albies are still sipping on the snot bait right now. Here is a pic of what will drop the hammer on 'em (Da Dime Piece). Keep it just in the surface film of the water with a floating line and mono or flouro if ya got to get it under just a touch.

L8, Harry


----------



## J0nesi

great song. now i will have it stuck in my head all day. nice fish too.


----------



## cliphord

Dought ah' would speak some JIBE t'ya turkey. Slap mah fro! Keep it real gangsta and holla at me when ya' wanna go fish.


----------



## CaptHarry

Lol, just trying to keep it fresh and real!


----------



## captken

*Why in the++++ would you use that Whatever background noise?*

That is absolutely offensive for a fishing video and especially so for a family oriented site.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

.........:shutup:


----------



## jakec

i thought it was good background music.


----------



## CaptHarry

captken said:


> Why in the++++ would you use that Whatever background noise?


Actually, I kind of like it, gets me pumped up a little bit. 
If you look at some of my other vids,http://vimeo.com/user5364714 you'll see I'm pretty open minded as far as music goes. So to answer your question, it's just the music I felt for the day.:whistling: 



captken said:


> That is absolutely offensive for a fishing video and especially so for a family oriented site


All I can really say is, I'm sorry to have offended you. We are different people living in the same shared world, and I respect your opinion. I don't expect everyone in the world to agree with me or love my style, and I wouldn't want them to, that's what makes this gumbo awesome.

As for being a family oriented site..........well I don't really think this is a "family oriented" site. It's no porn site, but hey lets be honest, everybody's not in here reciting bible verses, talking about sponge bob, or earning cub scout badges either. If you think I have violated any forum rules or termshttp://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/announcements/, just click the "report" link on this thread, and a moderator of the site will be alerted to take a look and reprimand or ban me if needed. 

If it's just that I offend you, and you don't want to ever see anything posted by me ever again, you can add me to your "Ignore List" and you will never see any of my posts, messages, etc, ever again. 
You can do this by:
Through your User Control Panel: User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type CaptHarry into the empty text box and click 'Okay'
Whalllah, you will never have to see me again. :thumbup:

L8, Harry


----------



## FLbeachbum

CaptHarry said:


> Actually, I kind of like it, gets me pumped up a little bit.
> If you look at some of my other vids,http://vimeo.com/user5364714 you'll see I'm pretty open minded as far as music goes. So to answer your question, it's just the music I felt for the day.:whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can really say is, I'm sorry to have offended you. We are different people living in the same shared world, and I respect your opinion. I don't expect everyone in the world to agree with me or love my style, and I wouldn't want them to, that's what makes this gumbo awesome.
> 
> As for being a family oriented site..........well I don't really think this is a "family oriented" site. It's no porn site, but hey lets be honest, everybody's not in here reciting bible verses, talking about sponge bob, or earning cub scout badges either. If you think I have violated any forum rules or termshttp://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/announcements/, just click the "report" link on this thread, and a moderator of the site will be alerted to take a look and reprimand or ban me if needed.
> 
> If it's just that I offend you, and you don't want to ever see anything posted by me ever again, you can add me to your "Ignore List" and you will never see any of my posts, messages, etc, ever again.
> You can do this by:
> Through your User Control Panel: User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type CaptHarry into the empty text box and click 'Okay'
> Whalllah, you will never have to see me again. :thumbup:
> 
> L8, Harry


Well said young man. I cant stand that type of music either, but I realize that many people do. Your response to his comment was decent, well thought out and in my opinion considerate. Good for you.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Your videos are hilarious, my friend. Love your reactions to the fish. Also, nice job with editing.


----------



## J0nesi

captharry said:


> actually, i kind of like it, gets me pumped up a little bit.
> If you look at some of my other vids,http://vimeo.com/user5364714 you'll see i'm pretty open minded as far as music goes. So to answer your question, it's just the music i felt for the day.:whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> All i can really say is, i'm sorry to have offended you. We are different people living in the same shared world, and i respect your opinion. I don't expect everyone in the world to agree with me or love my style, and i wouldn't want them to, that's what makes this gumbo awesome.
> 
> As for being a family oriented site..........well i don't really think this is a "family oriented" site. It's no porn site, but hey lets be honest, everybody's not in here reciting bible verses, talking about sponge bob, or earning cub scout badges either. If you think i have violated any forum rules or termshttp://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f56/announcements/, just click the "report" link on this thread, and a moderator of the site will be alerted to take a look and reprimand or ban me if needed.
> 
> If it's just that i offend you, and you don't want to ever see anything posted by me ever again, you can add me to your "ignore list" and you will never see any of my posts, messages, etc, ever again.
> You can do this by:
> Through your user control panel: user cp, settings & options, edit ignore list. Then, type captharry into the empty text box and click 'okay'
> whalllah, you will never have to see me again. :thumbup:
> 
> L8, harry


 
nice!

my only porblem with the video is that it was not long enough. use the whole song next time and edit it a little better.


----------



## captjeffelder

That was pretty freakin cool bro, looks like a blast pretty work. Also I thought you responded well about the music response. One of the many things I love about fishing is how it bring people of all walks of life together to have at least one thing in common. Your video makes me get pumped to break out the fly rod, can't wait for the reds on the beach, man that's a blast!


----------



## CaptHarry

Thanks everyone!
Now let's get off the internet and on them waters!! Them fish have fins, and are always moving. Gotta find them fins, gotta find them fins.........:w00t:
See yall out there!
L8, Harry


----------



## jim t

captken said:


> That is absolutely offensive for a fishing video and especially so for a family oriented site.


Capt Ken,

I agree, but it's a different world we live in today. Unfortunately we are stuck with it.

Jim

Blame it on Obama.


----------



## captken

*Thanls for the reply capt.Harry--well done.*

I'd rather keep my grandsons away fronm the likes for a while longer. Yeah, it won't last long but for now, I guess I am their moral policeman. 
Thanks for your well thought out reply. Darn well said.


----------



## CaptHarry

LOL, a little update, the video was somehow selected for this weeks Orvis Friday Fly-Fishing Film Festival  I didn't even know that existed until I got a comment on my video from Orvis stating 
"You're part of our Orvis﻿ News Friday Film Festival.﻿﻿ Cheers!"
http://www.orvisnews.com/FlyFishing/Friday-Film-Festival-092812.aspx
"At the other end of the spectrum is this guy, Harry, who is chasing false albacore off the Florida panhandle."

L8, Harry


----------



## Cracker

CaptHarry said:


> LOL, a little update, the video was somehow selected for this weeks Orvis Friday Fly-Fishing Film Festival  I didn't even know that existed until I got a comment on my video from Orvis stating
> "You're part of our Orvis﻿ News Friday Film Festival.﻿﻿ Cheers!"
> http://www.orvisnews.com/FlyFishing/Friday-Film-Festival-092812.aspx
> "At the other end of the spectrum is this guy, Harry, who is chasing false albacore off the Florida panhandle."
> 
> L8, Harry


:thumbup:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Great job, CaptHarry! Never heard of it either, but way cool. No matter what end of the spectrum, that Sh*t is Cray!!!!!!! O*D*W


----------



## [email protected]

The Orvis blog is a great places to find videos. You can also check out the Skinny Water Culture blog...not much content panhandle related but a lot of fly fishing! Nice video!


----------



## Try-A-Fly

Hahaha I love your hat and videos man really enjoyable, nice reds on some of those other videos. Is that a TFO you fish with?


----------



## CaptHarry

Thanks everyone!
Try-A-Fly, yep I've been TFO since the beginning of my fly fishing madness:thumbup: (Great company, run by awesome people, putting out great products that are backed up with superb support.)

L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies

1. I can not believe you used that vulgar music either,
2. I really can't believe that Orvis will have any part of it.
3. I watched it twice, laughed my butt off both times. I enjoyed it, although I am not so sure why....


----------



## oxbeast1210

WHat program do you edit with?


----------



## CaptHarry

:laughing:, all I can say, is all my other videos hardly got a grunt out of anyone, this one has gotten over 2000 views and 3 pages of comments on this forum alone. On vimeo it's had a little over 1500 hits and has been played 556 times. 
Maybe Orvis is trying to reach a wiiiiiiide audience:thumbup: 

oxbeast1210, I just use Windows Live Movie Maker right now, that's why the edits are rough. I'm probably going to eventually go to Sony Vegas.

L8, Harry


----------



## 60hertz

Still one of the better videos posted on PFF.

Anybody heard from Harry lately?


----------



## Jason

Video is good, like many I don't care fer the music....that's what the mute button is fer though.


----------



## a

noise! had to turn it off sorry.


----------



## kanaka

60hertz said:


> Still one of the better videos posted on PFF.
> 
> Anybody heard from Harry lately?


This his site?

http://capth3.com/home/


----------



## 60hertz

kanaka said:


> This his site?
> 
> http://capth3.com/home/


That's probably his site. I just wonder what happened to him - he used to post on here every once in a while. His site hasn't been updated since January 2014.


----------



## kanaka

Yeah, he helped me with pointers about chasing/catching bobos. Still can't get in casting range before they get spooked. Maybe with the troller but need fishing partner that's willing to put up with that game.


----------

